# The First Ever Reo Grand



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

Here is a picture of the prototype and the first REO Grand ever made... Rob still has it and it is still a workhouse he uses for outside dirty jobs!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Wow, do you have a date of birth?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (3/8/14)

Cool !


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Notice the finish he chose for that workhorse 
he he

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, do you have a date of birth?


 
I don't... but will ask!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Notice the finish he chose for that workhorse
> he he


Oh, of course, but I did not want to brag....but since you did. Shame, we should buy him a button cover for that, but first scuff it up a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Timeless classic @Andre !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (3/8/14)

Wow makes me proud to be a part of the reoville community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/8/14)

Awesome! 

Ladies/gents, pull your reos close to you, show them the pic and tell them that this is their great, great, grandfather

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (3/8/14)

LOL, guys it's not a human being - reality check?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

johan said:


> LOL, guys it's not a human being - reality check?


Now you tell me. Mine makes a lot of vapour and need to be fed some juice, not to talk about the constant attention to the face.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Now you tell me. Mine makes a lot of vapour and need to be fed some juice, not to talk about the constant attention to the face.



You forgetting a nice bubble bath once a week , dressed in fancy drip tips and the need to constantly be kissed and sucked on

Reactions: Like 1


----------

